# Did anyone keep their log books?



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Remember how you were supposed to send your logs in at the change of articles?

Did anyone "forget" and keep some? 

I was very annoyed to find out that (in Australia, at least) radio log books were kept for a short while by the Dept of Transport and then burned...(MAD)

I have blank Part 1 and 2 logs (souvenired when my ship converted to GMDSS), but it would have been great to keep one or two completed ones as a momentos....


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Troppo2 said:


> Remember how you were supposed to send your logs in at the change of articles?
> 
> Did anyone "forget" and keep some?
> 
> ...


Alas, no. I'd be thrilled to see some of the old logs; particularly the pages I completed creatively when I was frantically attempting to calibrate the DF as we steamed round the Bristol Channel lightship -- we had to go round twice.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes....

I remember in the very late 80s the traffic on 5 ton really dropped off...so much, that it was hard to find a signal to fill in the space between the SPs...!

In the end, I gave up and wrote "no sigs"


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Harry Nicholson said:


> ... frantically attempting to calibrate the DF as we steamed round the Bristol Channel lightship ...


If you steamed around the beacon, wouldn't that have resulted in a constant bearing? The normal way was to steam in circles within visual range of the beacon but not around it?

Aren't you impressed Harry that I am so alert (and pedantic) so early on this sunny, Sunday morning? (Jester)


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> If you steamed around the beacon, wouldn't that have resulted in a constant bearing? The normal way was to steam in circles within visual range of the beacon but not around it?
> 
> Aren't you impressed Harry that I am so alert (and pedantic) so early on this sunny, Sunday morning? (Jester)[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Didn't retain any logbooks, but I do remember on Greek flag ships, there was the official logbook ( Impressive brown hardbacked full A4 sized - quality paper - no carbons) and the proces verbal for whatever the radio company was -usually SAIT.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

...and if I remember correctly taken ashore at regular intervals for signature and official stamp by whatever Greek Consul in wherever port.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

My question is WHY should any one want to keep their log books. ?


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope by now all mine would have been destroyed.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

R651400 said:


> ...and if I remember correctly taken ashore at regular intervals for signature and official stamp by whatever Greek Consul in wherever port.


That's it ! For the life of me couldn't actually recall that. Guess the brain rot is setting in - thanks for the reminder


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

sparks69 said:


> My question is WHY should any one want to keep their log books. ?


Because I enjoyed my time at sea, and it would be a nice momento.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

My logs from my first trips would make very boring reading, as we were instructed to log the entire traffic list from Portishead and other area scheme stations, every watch. Often over one page of callsigns. Not sure when I started just logging "Nil GMQD" etc.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

My first Chief made me log all the G calls around our ships call, from memory....the whole list? Wow!


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Which brings up another faint memory. Didn't Portishead send a traffic list for British ships only, maybe on the even hour, and another list for foreign callsigns on the odd hour? Maybe my memory is playing tricks again. Certainly I remember the Chief on my first ship insisting on logging the whole traffic list, and it was nearly all Gs and Ms.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

GMQD smacks of Aeneas.. 
You must have been in the era of post GTZB 1st RO's and operated singleton.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

GMQD smacks of GTZB Aeneas.. 
If you got away QRU GMQD as a log entry on your first Bluey you must've had a very affable Chief..
My time freelance when the area scheme was still in full swing GKL foreign ship tfc lists were on the odd hour.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

GMQD smacks of GTZB Aeneas.. 
If you got away QRU GMQD as a log entry for the 8 hour Area tfc list entry on your first Bluey you must've had a very affable Chief..
Freelance when the area scheme was still in full swing I recall GKL foreign ship tfc lists were on the odd hour.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> ... when the area scheme was still in full swing I recall GKL foreign ship tfc lists were on the odd hour.


That is how I remember it too.


----------



## Mai Pen Rai (Jul 16, 2018)

Someone mentioned DF calibration (I hope this not annoyingly off main topic of logbooks). I had to do one as we sailed from Liverpool. This was about 1980. The pilot was still onboard as I took the bearings. They sailed round the beacon .. I think it was on a lightvessel. I vividly remember it was a useless excercise as of course we stayed on roughly the same bearing. In fact they sailed round it twice. Unbeliveably the master and pilot thought I was wrong saying we need to do a circle but not round the beacon. They lost patience and set course for Lynas. I just fiddled the calibration and logged it as succesfully done.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't ever know what happened to the log books. The ships I sailed on seemed to have years and years of dusty logs stored away in a void space or somewhere else. I just left them on board. Mind you I was always foreign flag unless you count Hong Kong. One I would have liked to have kept, or at least made a record of, was the 500 KHz distress traffic when we rescued 16 souls off the New Concord in a storm south of Taiwan in 1986. On board SS Eriskay / ELCF9.
Just a footnote in Lloyds now.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

G'day R65. GMQD was Cyclops. It wasn't my first Bluey, I did four Birkenhead-Liverpool (via Japan) voyages 1972-73 and had a very affable Chief - myself!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bjr RW.. Fully understood and knowing some of the jobsworth GTZB chiefs I sailed with you were lucky to find a good one in the end. 
Was there actually any official regs on radio log-keeping? 
From a fading memory GTZB '56/60 H8 was full Area Scheme tfc list... Twice hourly silence period observe.. All MF/HF own ship tfc working.. 500 kc/s emergency receiver coverage when tfc wkg away from 5 ton .. A 10 (or was it 5) minute log entry of other stn tfc when keeping a normal 500 kc/s listening watch.
A/B battery log daily voltages monthly specific gravities of all cells..


----------



## Mai Pen Rai (Jul 16, 2018)

Correction to my earlier off topic post (sorry) re DF (Direction Finder) calibration. It was more like 1970 not 1980 I now realise. Yep ..Im that old. I vaguely recall I had to request the beacon be switched on in advance by sending a message. Cant remember to whom but possibly Trinity House. Normally it was only switched on when foggy. Probaly when the foghorn was going the DF beacon started too. If I recall correct ... the 3rd mate was taking visual observations and shouting the bearing out to me at the DF set on the bridge to compare with my reading. It would be 1 or 2 degrees out and you noted the difference. Each bearing .. the theory was it would have a permanent error. The funnel, masts, cranes and rigging causing it .. but it was a consistent error so if needed for real in fog and failed radar it was usefull. If the rigging changed the error changed thus mandatory calibration of errors every so often. 2 years I guess. But just going round and round the beacon strange ...I was a newbie and was not gonna arque with the captain and pilot. The 3rd mate much later agreed he saw my point but kept silent. It stayed roughly 090 I guess. As stated I logged it that it was done succesfully. The DF was never used ..... but a backup for radar failure in fog. I am so glad now I invented satnav later. I jest.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

R651400 said:


> Bjr RW.. Fully understood and knowing some of the jobsworth GTZB chiefs I sailed with you were lucky to find a good one in the end.
> Was there actually any official regs on radio log-keeping?
> From a fading memory GTZB '56/60 H8 was full Area Scheme tfc list... Twice hourly silence period observe.. All MF/HF own ship tfc working.. 500 kc/s emergency receiver coverage when tfc wkg away from 5 ton .. A 10 (or was it 5) minute log entry of other stn tfc when keeping a normal 500 kc/s listening watch.
> A/B battery log daily voltages monthly specific gravities of all cells..


There were instructions inside the front cover on the Oz ones...I still remember this bit:

_"A positive indication every half hour as to whether the station has observed the silence periods"_


----------



## Mai Pen Rai (Jul 16, 2018)

How good was life when on a month long passage ... the routine of 2 hours on 2 off ... all you had to do was log something every 10 minutes and note Silence Periods were observed. Errrr but pain in rear when given a message to clear soonest and you in middle of Pacific with only a 100 watt Oceanspan. But thats another story. I guess the logbooks we kept were never looked at by anyone ... Captains brief perusal apart ... but would be looked at no doubt only if we were ever near a distress. I remember once being keen to be on the nearby bridge not in the un airconditioned radio room on a hot tropical night. To keep a log my cunning plan was to fix up a long lead to headphones plugged into rx on 500 kcs out the window I mean port to the bridge. Pen and paper to hand to keep rough log and write up later. Only planned on 20 minutes or so at a time to break up 2 hour watch. All was good till the Captain came along on 3rd night and went ballistic. I guess he not approve of my cunning plan. Im ashamed.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Try a UK/Far East/UK jag over five months circa 58 MF only..


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one logbook uploaded to the Internet Archive. It's my SOS log of ms PRINSENDAM/PJTA of October 1980. See https://archive.org/details/SosMsPrinsendamOctober41980 the log is here: https://archive.org/download/SosMsPrinsendamOctober41980/williamsburgh_prinsendam_log.pdf (files are over to the right). Things got so quickly out of hand that my usually neat log became frantic. I typed up a copy from this log. Many 500 kHz recordings are available here: http://tinyurl.com/djringjr


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

On my only passenger ship, the Chief R/O would tear off the previous days log sheets and take them away, read them, then give the errant R/O (there were 6 of us) a bollocking if we had made even the slightest error. The complete traffic list from GKB twice per watch (4 on, 8 off) plus WSL, WCC, PCH and CFH lists too. 

After leaving dry dock in Rotterdam on the "Naess Sovereign" we did a compass swing around the lightship - the lightship took bearings and radio'd them back to the bridge. Fair enough. When we had completed one circle around the lightship the old man came in and asked if I had got all those DF bearings alright! Later on going down the channel I took a few DF bearings on the beacons and compared them with the bridge wing repeater and the chart - seemed close enough to me!


----------



## aussiesparks (Nov 11, 2009)

R651400 said:


> Try a UK/Far East/UK jag over five months circa 58 MF only..


Did the same on the mv Scorton, had a call from another ship when in the middle of the Pacific telling me there was a message for me at some place about 2000K miles away, could not do anything about it.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Had the same after leaving Manila for Indonesia and found the best shot was to contact a H24 ship out of the normal H8 watch period and there was always one or more in Far East waters then. Think it was P&O Stratheden/GDGT that kindly obliged. 
Have posted a MF only thread on this forum. Would appreciate your comments.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not quite as dx or remote but had similar after leaving Manila for Indonesia and found the best shot was to contact a H24 ship out of the normal H8 watch period and there was always one or more in Far East waters then. Think it was P&O Stratheden/GDGT that kindly obliged. 
Have posted a MF only thread on this forum. Would appreciate your comments.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Mai Pen Rai said:


> Correction to my earlier off topic post (sorry) re DF (Direction Finder) calibration. It was more like 1970 not 1980 I now realise. Yep ..Im that old. I vaguely recall I had to request the beacon be switched on in advance by sending a message. Cant remember to whom but possibly Trinity House. Normally it was only switched on when foggy. Probaly when the foghorn was going the DF beacon started too. If I recall correct ... the 3rd mate was taking visual observations and shouting the bearing out to me at the DF set on the bridge to compare with my reading. It would be 1 or 2 degrees out and you noted the difference. Each bearing .. the theory was it would have a permanent error. The funnel, masts, cranes and rigging causing it .. but it was a consistent error so if needed for real in fog and failed radar it was usefull. If the rigging changed the error changed thus mandatory calibration of errors every so often. 2 years I guess. But just going round and round the beacon strange ...I was a newbie and was not gonna arque with the captain and pilot. The 3rd mate much later agreed he saw my point but kept silent. It stayed roughly 090 I guess. As stated I logged it that it was done succesfully. The DF was never used ..... but a backup for radar failure in fog. I am so glad now I invented satnav later. I jest.


Sounds like the 3rd Mate had more idea than the Old Man and the pilot!

I'm a bit hazy now but weren't there some Q codes relating to DF Bearings (QTG or somat?). I think you could book those none continuous DF stations for a calibration via the coast stations. I mentioned somewhere else doing it on Nab Tower for the Queen Mary - think we received instructions from the Captain of the Dockyard in Portsmouth.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Troppo2 said:


> There were instructions inside the front cover on the Oz ones...


... and on the UK ones.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> ... and on the UK ones.


Ha! I'm sure our powers that be just copied the UK ones....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, BTW, I'm posting from my laptop....Troppo and Troppo2 are one and the same....


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

I am very glad that I did not sail with Blue Flu, to take down the whole of the GKA tfc list was a complete waste of time. In NZS we were much more civilised and concentrated only on our own company QTC.


----------



## Ternahan (Feb 14, 2016)

*DF cal*

What a laugh - steaming around a beacon for DF cal.
After my sea time I worked ashore in Fremantle for AWA. We would hoist a wire aerial up to the North Mole light house and transmit - a very unstable signal - so requesting ships could calibrate their DF. This was the 60s and 70s
Fortunately no one tried to steam around us.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ternahan said:


> What a laugh - steaming around a beacon for DF cal.
> After my sea time I worked ashore in Fremantle for AWA. We would hoist a wire aerial up to the North Mole light house and transmit - a very unstable signal - so requesting ships could calibrate their DF. This was the 60s and 70s
> Fortunately no one tried to steam around us.


Welcome to SN, Ternahan.

They should have popped down to Cape Leeuwin where they had one of these - the real thing!

John T

PS Bummer! My photo of Leeuwin's DF transmitter didn't appear.

PPS Whoops, yes it did, it's just lying down.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

majoco said:


> On my only passenger ship, the Chief R/O would tear off the previous days log sheets and take them away, read them, then give the errant R/O (there were 6 of us) a bollocking..


Don't wish to appear pedantic but your chief must have had friends in high places ie by tearing off pages thus leaving the radio log wide open to counterfeit change and false re-entry.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ternahan said:


> What a laugh - steaming around a beacon for DF cal.
> After my sea time I worked ashore in Fremantle for AWA. We would hoist a wire aerial up to the North Mole light house and transmit - a very unstable signal - so requesting ships could calibrate their DF. This was the 60s and 70s
> Fortunately no one tried to steam around us.


Yes, the Wollongong Depot had one as well.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

majoco said:


> On my only passenger ship, the Chief R/O would tear off the previous days log sheets and take them away, read them, then give the errant R/O (there were 6 of us) a bollocking..


Don't wish to appear pedantic but your chief must have had friends in high places ie by tearing off pages thus leaving the radio log wide open to counterfeit change and false re-entry.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

gordonarfur said:


> In NZS we were much more civilised and concentrated only on our own company QTC.


Lucky you with such a fantastic company and puritanical voyage run.. 
Give me ragged GTZB regs and the bag shanty pleasures of the Far East any day,,


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Don't wish to appear pedantic but your chief must have had friends in high places ie by tearing off pages thus leaving the radio log wide open to counterfeit change and false re-entry.


No, no need for friends in high places, more the case of that, once sent ashore, nobody ever looked at Radio Logbooks unless there was some sort of enquiry into the loss of a vessel. They were kept for an indeterminate length of time before being dumped.


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

Memory is doubtless a little hazy - it was 50+ years ago - perhaps he only took out the carbons. The top sheet was written in that ghastly indelible pencil so fraudulent adjustment would have been difficult. The carbons were supposedly delivered to the Liverpool Marconi office so I suppose the Chief chose to deliver them himself at the end of the trip.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> No, no need for friends in high places, more the case of that, once sent ashore, nobody ever looked at Radio Logbooks unless there was some sort of enquiry into the loss of a vessel. They were kept for an indeterminate length of time before being dumped.


Not according to my Ship Inspection source that all ship radio logs were systematically combed for log-keeping anomaly thence retained for a minimum of six months or more should there be a pending inquiry and then destroyed..
Hence my query on page removal that would obviously broach log-book integrity..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, R65, you may be right but I was responsible for the UK's radio Ship Inspection Service (and for MIMCo's radio officer supply) for several years and we never received a single log book from a UK ship. I believe they were retained by the Dept of Transport Shipping Office (or maybe forwarded by them to the DTI?). They certainly were not delivered to the ship inspection service in my day. 

I have spoken to colleagues who worked in MIMCo's personnel department and they cannot recall a single occasion when a complaint was received (from anyone) about the standard of log-keeping by an R/O. But is was a long time ago and their memories are as fallible as anyone's. Maybe MIMCo's R/Os were perfect and it was only other companies that employed fallible humans.

However, having observed many R/Os aboard ship, employed by both MIMCo and others (and listened to their anecdotes), I have to say that I encountered a very wide range of commitment and attention to detail over the years. When visiting ships I met, or was told about, R/Os that were seldom sober, at sea as well as in port. I found battery locker doors that were rusted shut and had to have the hinges burned off so that the emergency radio batteries could be examined (and subsequently condemned). Failure to maintain equipment, spares or spares lists was common; all things that were essential to the job and visible to even the most minimal checks. I cannot believe that such R/Os then maintained their radio logbooks in such a way that would bear serious examination and avoid censure. At annual Safety Certificate Surveys, a brief examination of the current logbook was made but usually the R/O had prepared well for such visits. Often, since such surveys were mainly in UK ports, the logbook had gone ashore with the previous voyage do***ent returns.

Perhaps the DoT/DTI's system employed spot checks on a (very small) small sample of returned logbooks but I cannot think that a routine logbook check could have been performed on every returned logbook. If it had been I am sure that our R/O providing department would have been fully aware of it.

That is only my personal experience and it may well be as you say. But I hae ma doots.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

The time I speak RS would be under HMG GPO 's Inspectorate of Wireless Telegraphy that I left in 1965 and there was certainly at this time no farming out of anything as important as Ship Inspection to private companies such as Marconi and I can vouch for the punitive severity of radio reg breaking at any level not only Shipping but the Coastal Radio Service as well... 
Almost like living on a different planet today but it worked like clockwork as I think most HMG departments did then.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

The time I speak RS would be under HMG GPO 's Inspectorate of Wireless Telegraphy 1964 and there was certainly no farming out of anything as important as Ship Inspection etc to private companies such as Marconi at this time;;
What date are you referring to?


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

R651400 said:


> Not according to my Ship Inspection source that all ship radio logs were systematically combed for log-keeping anomaly thence retained for a minimum of six months or more should there be a pending inquiry and then destroyed..
> Hence my query on page removal that would obviously broach log-book integrity..



At the end of the day, the Chief R/O would sign the log and the Master would sign each day's entry as well. Majoco seems to remember that his Chief tore out the previous days' carbon copies (perforated page) and inspected them. How would this breach log-book integrity? 


(Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe a senior moment on my part but I don't remember the radio log carbon copy page as perforated or removable but am perfectly happy to be corrected on this.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

In Oz in the 80s, I never had a radio surveyor look at my Part 2 log (the radio log).

They would look at the Part 1 (batteries) though.

Once GMDSS came in, the radio surveyors would look at radio logs, just to ensure that the requisite checks were carried out. It was common to see no entries at all.... ;-)

In retrospect, where the GMDSS fell over was in trying to make R/Os of Deck Officers... 

Good old ITU/IMO...firmly ensconced in lala land.


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

I was notified of a complaint about the standard of my logbook following a voyage.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#44 ..Point taken and my apols if I cast any aspersions on the Chief in question but its the first time I've heard of such a practice always assuming end of voyage radio log books were handed in completely in tact. 
I'd also like to quantify my source on IoWT radio log inspection was a Ship Inspector I knew personally not that this onerous task was performed by his department.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Riccarton said:


> I was notified of a complaint about the standard of my logbook following a voyage.


Can you remember where the complaint originated and how you received it?

I did receive 2 complaints over the years but about over-calling on HF with my trusty Oceanspan I. They both came from a Canadian monitoring station when I was trying to contact GKA, one from Venezuela and the other, some years later, also from the Western Caribbean. Seems like I was a slow learner.

They came to me via MIMCo, who was my employer and the authority responsible for the ships' radio stations, to whom they had been addressed.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nobody's perfect RS but like all violation of radio regs etc I get the impression thru which such things were channelled was manned by old retired RO's who would string you up by the testicles if you got a dot wrong and the most sadistic were those that had never been to sea...
Believe me I've had the misfortune of witnessing a Coast Station officer on his knees and wringing his hands for mercy because he had lost a SLT ...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nobody's perfect RS but like all radio reg violation etc I get the vision thru which such misdemeanors were channeled being manned by old/retired RO's who would string one up by the sphericals if you missed a dot....
Believe me I've worked with a Coast Station officer known to have begged for mercy because he lost a SLT ...


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

how did you manage to bypass the Korean crap thats filling up the forums ????


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Try putting "Kempeitai" in your thread header.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#50 .. Suggest putting "Kempeitai" in your thread header.


----------



## Ray Garrard (Dec 10, 2010)

*radio log*



Troppo2 said:


> Remember how you were supposed to send your logs in at the change of articles?
> 
> Did anyone "forget" and keep some?
> 
> ...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ray Garrard said:


> Troppo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember how you were supposed to send your logs in at the change of articles?
> ...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Chitral indeed.. No wonder our past metier went GMDSS pear-shaped with pundits not capable today to work out SN quotes!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Chitral indeed well recorded for ship-nut enthusiasts.. 
Begs the question of GMDSS capability why its not possible to hold down a simple SN quote for post clarity?


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

From memory Ron, the complaint came through the Brocks Radio Superintendents following a voyage from West Africa that paid off in Avonmouth.
It referred to the general standard of entry and the standard statement written at the end of each day which I think referred to checking emergency gear.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The WT and RT Logs at Coast Stations were kept locally for a stated period - can't remember how long - when the Handyman was then given the ultimate security task of cremation in a specially prepared dustbin. 

I think those recording incidents were typed up as log extracts and kept for a longer period along with the traffic generated. I don't remember any requests for a sight of the originals which then suffered the same fate. 

David
+


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

On Tilapa I remember the federal sea scouts boarding and inspecting my log. There had been a distress on R/T (Which I had noted from a W/T Safety broadcast - If I remember correctly no R/T safety traffic if an traffic at all. They went away satisfied..


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Talking of over calling, a friend got a "bluey" from the Japanese monitoring service for that heinous sin.

Unfortunately, it was sent to the Old Man, who had it framed and presented it to my mate in a special ceremony in the smokeroom....(Jester)

It was then mounted on the radio room wall...


----------



## dmae26 (Aug 28, 2018)

I am looking for the passenger lists for 1961 and 1962 Empress of Britain and The Empress of Canada.
I sailed on both and am writing a novel and need copies of these Also if anyone has good pics of these two ships would appreciate pics also. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks Kindly


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, you won't find them in this thread, that's for sure...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Talking of over calling, a friend got a "bluey" from the Japanese monitoring service for that heinous sin.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was sent to the Old Man, who had it framed and presented it to my mate in a special ceremony in the smokeroom....(Jester)
> 
> It was then mounted on the radio room wall...


I got one from useless Monsanto Radio, Portugal (Gentle Breezes) - can't remember if it was for over calling or transmitting 1 second inside the silence period. I made a reciprocal complaint about them not answering calls.

John T


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

trotterdotpom said:


> I got one from useless Monsanto Radio, Portugal (Gentle Breezes) - can't remember if it was for over calling or transmitting 1 second inside the silence period. I made a reciprocal complaint about them not answering calls.
> 
> John T


Ha! (Thumb)


----------



## hughsegrave (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of Captains, last ship was Italian chemical tanker trading from Italy to Brasil, stopping in Cape Verde for fuel. I arrive in radio room at 8am, pull open the draw for log book, bottle of whisky left by the Captain who soon joined me and so it went.. the rest is predictable in life that is. Very easy going the Italians, if the ship broke down mid trip the fishing rods were out before anyone went to the engine room. Marvelous trip.. lovely people the south Italians. Hugh


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

> I am looking for the passenger lists for 1961 and 1962 Empress of Britain and The Empress of Canada.


Sorry, I was on the "Empress of England" April to August 1965 and those two ships had been sold to Niarchos by then. I would suggest making another request of the Pursers or whatever they called the passenger manager, ISTR "Staff Captain" looked after the punters and "Ship Captain" was the real Captain - my logbook says "Aikman" but it's a very splodgy rubber stamp - very nice guy he was too, came round at the start of each trip from L'pool to meet any new guys and chat to the old ones - then on return after docking to say thanks to those leaving - he was fairly well away by the time we disembarked - had a tot from everybody by then....


----------

